# Syracuse NY Black Labrador yellow factored



## gracefarmslabradors (Nov 27, 2018)

*NY (Syracuse area) Black Labrador yellow factored*













If you are looking for good looks, retrieving drive and marking, 8 OFA clear health clearances (OFA EXCELLENT hips), impeccable temperament, structure meeting the AKC standard (22 inches at shoulder, otter tail, double coat, with spring of rib) and great biddability...look no more. email Mary at [email protected] Proven sire. Look at Hunting Lab Website for all titles and clearances...Thanks for looking. Working on this line since 1985... Grace Farms Lightning Bolt Right Here DOB 1/16/16


----------

